
Linux Is Becoming the Windows Alternative Microsoft Never Wanted - aj3
https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-is-becoming-the-windows-alternative-microsoft-never-wanted-530528.shtml
======
aj3
Source seems to be Net Marketshare: [https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-
system-market-share...](https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-
market-
share.aspx?options=%7B%22filter%22%3A%7B%22%24and%22%3A%5B%7B%22deviceType%22%3A%7B%22%24in%22%3A%5B%22Desktop%2Flaptop%22%5D%7D%7D%5D%7D%2C%22dateLabel%22%3A%22Custom%22%2C%22attributes%22%3A%22share%22%2C%22group%22%3A%22platform%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%7B%22share%22%3A-1%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%22platformsDesktop%22%2C%22dateInterval%22%3A%22Monthly%22%2C%22dateStart%22%3A%222020-01%22%2C%22dateEnd%22%3A%222020-07%22%2C%22plotKeys%22%3A%5B%7B%22platform%22%3A%22Linux%22%7D%5D%2C%22segments%22%3A%22-1000%22%7D)

------
raxxorrax
With MS plans like Windows 10X, which seems just laughable to be honest, I
would have expected this.

With a market share < 5% it still is sadly an exaggeration though.

